# lethargic platy?



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

well i read FF2's disease thread and i've noticed one of my male platies which is the ''weakest''( the other male has been dominating ever since i put them in my tank) has been showing symptoms of internal parasites....his poop is almost translucent and usually thin and he is standing in the upper corner of my tank all the time.... i guess that is ''lethargic'' as FF2 characterized one of the symptoms..but he isn't getting skinnier at all...maybe it's because he's being bullied by the other platy?..i think i know how to treat it but i just wanted to make sure its a disease for myself not to be worrying for nothing...


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

hmm. bullying can be caused by many things. one might be the dominant platy, there is usually a dominant male in small groups around 2-3 IME. or it can be the healthy one picking on the sick one which is also very common.

long white stringy poop and in-activeness are primary symptoms of internal parasites. I would personally use a dose of epsom salt around 1 teaspoon per gallon is you have fish that are tolerant of it. usually scaleless fish, tetras, and catfish are all in-tolerant. and adding a parasitic infection treatment such as API general cure, or Jungle’s Anti-parasitic pellets. this is the best combination for combating this sickness IMO/E


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks but I think he is already doing better...also, I don't believe he us been always sick, because the other male has been bullying him for 4 months since I got them, and he bullied the other male which was with them in the start... And the one that might be sick hasn't been always like this so I suppose it's not the case of the sick being bullied by the healthy...


----------

